# Cocobolo Desk Set



## BarbS

A combination desk set in lovely Cocobolo. I love this wood, and I know one day I'll probably react to it, but for now, it makes beautiful pieces!

[attachment=6654]


----------



## davidgiul

BarbS said:


> A combination desk set in lovely Cocobolo. I love this wood, and I know one day I'll probably react to it, but for now, it makes beautiful pieces!


Beautiful work, Barb. Just a thought, keep a fan on your turning to blow the dust away from you. This works for welders who don't want to inhale the noxious fumes while welding.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Really nice work Barb ? I know a lot of people develop a reaction to Cocobolo, but thankfully I have not yet. A few sneezes is about it. Beautiful set !
Scott


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very nice barb You have been busy, crankin out the work


----------



## JimH

Beautiful Set!!! 
I have been working with cocobolo for almost 10 yrs.Knock on "wood" so far I haven't had any problems.


----------

